# Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016



## HeinBlöd (28. Oktober 2015)

Moin, Ihr Dorsch-Verrückten,

hier ist der 'Trööt' für alle, die Zeit / Lust / Interesse haben, mit Gleichgesinnten aus dem Board, im Frühjahr ( April ) 2016, eine Dorschkuttertour zu machen.

Plan ist, mit möglichst vielen Usern eine lustige Truppe zu bilden, die sich dann auf einem Dorschkutter in der westlichen Ostsee, zu einem Boardietrip verabredet.

*Nachtrag / Ergänzung :*

Diese geplante Tour ist für *alle* Interessierten gedacht.
Egal, ob Ihr Kutterprofi, Anfänger oder 'noch nie' Salzwasserangler seid.
Wir wollen einen geselligen Tag gemeinsam auf See verbringen und ein paar Leos verhaften. 
( eine mögliche Ergänzung abends -> siehe unter A oder B )
Zusammen ein bißchen fachsimpeln und auch mal 'dumm Tüch' schnacken.
Für alle, die es noch nicht probiert und sich vielleicht deswegen noch nie 'zum Dorscheln' getraut haben, gibt es bestimmt ein paar Kollegen an Bord, die dieses schon 2-3 mal gemacht haben und sicherlich gerne mit dem einen oder anderen Tipp weiter helfen werden !! #6


*Aufgrund der Buchungssituation der in Frage kommenden Kutter, ist es jetzt der Sa. 30.te April 2016 geworden !!!!*
*Es wird eine Vollcharter mit 32 Personen ex Eckernförde werden.*

*Falls sich mehr Interessierte als verfügbare Plätze finden, würde ich ab dem 33.ten dann eine Stand-By / Warteliste, in der Reihenfolge der Eingänge generieren.*

Bitte gebt doch mal kurz Laut ( im Moment noch unverbindlich !!!!! ), wer von Euch dann Zeit / Lust hätte.

Ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt ( Jan. 2016 ? ) wäre Eure Zusage dann verbindlich und auch zahlungspflichtig.


Dieses mal als planerisches 'Kick-Off', um überhaupt ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, wieviele 'Verrückte' wir zusammen bekommen könnten.

Und wer von Euch im Boardie-Kleinboot-Dorscheln zuviel mitgelesen hat :
So schlimm sind wir gar nicht. 
Hunde, die bellen, beißen nicht. 
Und Dorschangler, die nichts fangen, auch nicht..... 

Hier noch mal der Link zur letzten Boardie-Tour ( 2015 ), die Thomas und Franz auf Celluloid gebannt haben.

Also; haut in die Tasten !!!!!!


A = nach der Tour direkt heimwärts
A+ = noch was trinken / essen - dann gen Heimat
B = Übernachtung mit Kaltgetränk + Happen essen
C = wie B, aber bereits Fr. abend einchecken

Für A+ und B hatten wir uns Taverna Kreta - Am Exer 5 / Eckernförde gedacht.
Liegt am Strand ( links vom Schwimmbad ) und ist relativ nahe der in Frage kommenden 
Pension(en), so daß die 'B'ler ihre Unterkunft auch per pedes erreichen könnten. 



1.) Frank ( via Nobbi1962 ) - bez. - ( A ) - RETOUR -
2.) elchsechseinhalb - bez. - ( C ) - RETOUR -
3.) HeinBlöd ( A ) - bez. - RETOUR -
4.) Offense80 ( A ) - bez. - RETOUR
5.) König Lausi - bez. - ( A+ ) - RETOUR -
6.) Beppo ( A++ mit alles und scharf ) - bez. - - RETOUR - 
7.) drolle68 ( C ) - bez. - - RETOUR -
8.) Michael S. ( C ) - bez. -
9.) Skizzza - bez. - - RETOUR -
10.) dorschjäger75 ( A+ ) - bez. - RETOUR -
11.) Yupii ( A+ ) - bez. - - RETOUR -
12.) Manuel ( Yupii - son in law ) ( A+ ) - bez. - - RETOUR -
13.) Jesse J ( C ) - bez. - RETOUR
14.) Andriftpilker ( A+ ) - bez. -
15.) Bernie ( A+ ) - bez. - - RETOUR -
16.) nobbi1962 ( A ) - bez. - - RETOUR -
17.) Reppentowner ( A ) - bez. - -RETOUR -
18.) Malte
19.) Arki2K ( A+ ) - bez. - - RETOUR -
20.) Torstini - bez. - ( A ) - RETOUR -
21.) schuessel ( C ) - bez. - => diaryofdreams -RETOUR-
22.) Nico27 ( A+ ) - bez. - - RETOUR -
23.) Der Mächtige ( A+ ) - bez. - RETOUR -
24.) Legionär - bez. - - RETOUR -
25.) Pilkerpapst Rolf - bez. - ( A+ ) RETOUR
26.) Gemüsetaxi - bez. - ( A ) - RETOUR -
27.) Florian
28.) Peter - bez.- RETOUR -
29.) Brutzlaff ( A+ ) - bez. - - RETOUR -
30.) Honeyball ( A++ ) - bez. - - RETOUR -
31.) Honeyball jun. ( A+ ) - bez.- - RETOUR -
32.) Honeyball jun. ( A+ ) - bez.- - RETOUR -

33 - 35 )  Schlacken-Pussy   3 x bez.  -RETOUR-

---------------------------------------------------------
Stand-By :

1.) 
2.) 
3.) ......

Da es nach Eckernförde geht, wären aufgrund der Parkplatzsituation ( und natürlich aus Kostengründen + carbon footprint etc. ) Fahrgemeinschaften sehr sinnvoll.

Ich mache hier weiter unten eine 2.te Liste auf, wer mit wem zusammen fährt.

Fahrgemeinschaften :

Bernie + Beppo
Offense80 + HeinBlöd evtl. zusammen mit Nobbi + Norbi



_*Noch ein Hinweis bzgl. Fotos :

*_Neben den obligatorischen Fotos ( Selfie mit dem Meterdorsch :q ) werden bestimmt einige auch ein paar Fotos machen, die allgemeine Kutterimpressionen etc. widerspiegeln. Diese werden ja heutzutage nicht selten auch in öffentlichen Medien dann publiziert.

- Sollte jemand der Teilnehmer ( aus welchen Gründen auch immer ) nicht wollen, daß er/sie auf veröffentlichten Fotos zu sehen ist, möge Er/Sie dieses bitte vorab kommunizieren - !

Wir gehen davon aus, daß sich dann unter Angelkollegen daran gehalten und diesem Wunsch dann auch entsprochen wird.

*Noch einige nützliche ( nötige ) Sachen, die mitzuführen wären :
*
gültige Angelpapiere
Fischereiabgabe S.H. für alle Nicht-Schleswig Holsteiner
(Filetier)Messer
Totschläger
funktionaler Hakenlöser
Maßband ( Dorsch -> Mindestmaß 38 cm !!! )

Die Organisatoren übernehmen keine Haftung für Personen- oder Sachschäden, vor, während oder nach der Veranstaltung. Jeder Teilnehmer hat selbst für ausreichenden Versicherungsschutz zu sorgen.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Was die Unterbringung angeht, bin ich da auch für alles offen, mal hören was Rolf meint |supergri


Ich hab da schon was in der Planung. .. und zwar hab ich ne kleine Pension direkt am Strand von Ecktown aufgetan mit 7 Doppelzimmer und 2 Einzelzimmern. Die hab ich jetzt erstmal KOMPLETT für uns in der Nacht 30.4/1.5 geblockt!! Da die aber z.z. in der Winterpause sind und sich ein wenig Umstrukturieren wollen, bekomme ich da erst ende Januar ne 100%ige Zusage.
Aktuell hab ich 14 B's gezählt, wobei ich denke das da noch ein paar zukommen  werden... die Pension hat 16 Schlafplätze. Sollten wir mehr werden, muss ich nochmal weiter recherchieren. 
Das jetzt nur mal so als erste Infos!!.. weiteres bzw näheres folgt in Kürze!


----------



## Mdeer (27. November 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

ich fall am 30. raus...


----------



## HeinBlöd (28. November 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Mdeer schrieb:


> ich fall am 30. raus...


 
 Schade #t, dann hoffentlich bei der nächsten Gelegenheit.
 Liste ist aktualisiert.


----------



## Beppo (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

ACHTUNG:
Olafs IBAN ist falsch...wers nicht abwarten kann, streiche bitte eine Null hinter 

DE722

also DE7220050xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry Olaf, dass ich mich einmische, ich hoffe das ist in Deinem Interesse.

love and peace
Beppo


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Beppo schrieb:


> Sorry Olaf, dass ich mich einmische, ich hoffe das ist in Deinem Interesse.
> 
> love and peace
> Beppo



Moin Beppo,

vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe !!!!

Ist mir eine 0 zuviel reingepflutscht. |uhoh:
Sieht man mal wieder, wenn eine 0 mit Nullen hantiert, kommt nur 00 dabei raus #d:c#q

Zumindest erübrigt sich hierdurch die Frage nach der Wahl meines Nutzernamens hier..... 

Habe eben auch noch eine Korrektur-PN an alle rausgehauen.

Grüsse + Petri an alle.


----------



## lausi97 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Die Zahlungsmoral einiger Boardies lässt aber schwer zu wünschen übrig!


----------



## schuessel (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Naja also wenn man mal bedenkt, dass es erst hieß im januar muß man s dann sicher wissen und zahlen und daran denkt, daß viele vielleicht noch garnicht wissen ob der chef das mit dem urlaub auch einsieht, find ich s jetzt nicht soooo verwunderlich, dass der ein oder andere noch nix überwiesen hat. noch dazu sind ja grad eh alle im weihnachtsstreß.


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

schuessel,
auf 'ne gewisse Weise hast Du Recht. 
Und ich habe ja auch nicht rumgemault, bei Leuten die mir dann ( ordentlich... ) hier oder via PN gesagt haben, daß Ihnen arbeitsmäßig / privat / gesundheitlich etwas unerwartetes dazwischen kam. Bei der Terminierung hatte ich auch nicht vermuten können, daß es von Seiten des Kutters einige 'verständliche' Verzögerungen gab.
Ich hatte im Originaltrööt ( siehe oben ... 28.10. ) ja auch das Datum Jan. 2016 mit '?' hinterlegt.
Aufgrund der Buchungssituation der ( westlichen ) Ostseekutter im April / Mai nächsten Jahres gab es halt nur noch diesen Termin. ( 30.04. )
Und da deren Buchungssituation dort gut ausgelastet ist, ist es ein 'Take it or leave it' geworden.
d.h. Ich muß Anf. Jan. den Chartervertrag unterschrieben zurücksenden, mit meiner ( alleinhaftenden ) Unterschrift.
Insofern stehe ich persönlich dann gerade für den vollen Charterpreis.
Ich will hier jetzt nicht mit 'Gesellschaft bürgerlichen Rechts' etc.pp. einen Grundkurs in Jura anstossen..., aber im Moment ( bei aktualisiertem Stand der Geldeingänge ) stehe ich noch mit etwas mehr als 1.000,- € in der Haftung.
Wäre zwar ein cooles Angeln mit so wenig Leuten auf'm Dorschkutter, aber mir persönlich dann doch etwas zu teuer.

Ich verstehe die Planungsprobleme von Euch Teilnehmern, ( die ich nebenbei erwähnt, auch habe ) aber bitte versteht dann auch meine.

Danke für Eure Mithilfe !!
HB

PS : Dein Törnbeitrag ist heute angekommen. Danke + ist auch mit Däumchen hoch - weiter oben - dokumentiert.


----------



## SveMa (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich melde mich mal unverbindlich mit Option A an !


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Ich melde mich mal unverbindlich mit Option A an !


 
 Klasse, freuen uns.

 Und hoffen, daß Du Deinen 56cm PB Dorsch danach verbesserst hast


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin . Wie sieht das aus ?  Habt ihr noch nen Platz frei für die Tour am 30.04. ? Wäre gerne dabei und bezahlt wird natürlich pünktlich


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Moin . Wie sieht das aus ? Habt ihr noch nen Platz frei für die Tour am 30.04. ? Wäre gerne dabei und bezahlt wird natürlich pünktlich


 
 Logisch,

 haben aktuell sogar noch 3 Plätze frei.

 Ich setze Dich mit auf die Liste, das andere dann per PN. 

 Super, freuen uns, Dich kennen zu lernen #6


----------



## Norbi (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Siehste Olaf...dat ward wat :m


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Siehste Olaf...dat ward wat :m


 
 Wenn der 'Hausmeister der Elbe' auch noch so unterstützt #6

 Danke, Norbi #h


----------



## Hardy48 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo Kollegen vom Organisationskomitee, #hwar vor einigen Jahren mal mit der Simone. Haben die ihren eigenen Parkplatz nicht mehr? Als Tipp, einfach mal nachfragen.


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen vom Organisationskomitee, #hwar vor einigen Jahren mal mit der Simone. Haben die ihren eigenen Parkplatz nicht mehr? Als Tipp, einfach mal nachfragen.



War vor einigen Wochen mit der Simone.
Was genau möchtest Du uns mit Deinem Kommentar sagen ?


----------



## Hardy48 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hein
 du schriebst in Eckernförde ist Parkplatzmangel, das stimmt. Vor einigen Jahren hatten die Kutter für ihre Gäste eigene Parkplätze.


----------



## HeinBlöd (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hat sich dort inzwischen ( leider ) ziemlich verändert.
ECK ist parkplatz-technisch inzwischen echt unfreundlich.
Gibt dort auch keine 'Kundenparkplätze' mehr.


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ok, ich nehm den letzten Platz. Wenn Ihr bis Dienstag warten könntet, ich muß meinem AG noch bescheid geben, bin ich dabei.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## HeinBlöd (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> Ok, ich nehm den letzten Platz. Wenn Ihr bis Dienstag warten könntet, ich muß meinem AG noch bescheid geben, bin ich dabei.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter



Moin Peter,

bist auf der Liste.
Melde Dich dann bitte, wenn Cheffe grünes Licht gibt.

Rest regeln wir dann via PN etc.

Beste Grüsse + allen hier einen guten Start in ein gesundes + fischreiches Neues Jahr !!


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke, und natürlich geb ich Bescheid. Ich freu mich schon.

Peter


----------



## nobbi1962 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke für die ganze Arbeit!


Danke für die ganze Arbeit    Daniel & Olaf


----------



## HeinBlöd (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin, moin Ihr Dorschverrückten |wavey:

Nun ist es soweit.
Die 'technisch, finanzielle' Planung für die Tour am 30.04.2016 ist weitestgehend komplettiert :vik:
Letzte nötige Details klären wir sonst an Bord.

Wir sind 32 Teilnehmer für eine Boardie-Vollcharter.
Das wird eine sehr coole Angelegenheit, mit hoffentlich einigen ordentlichen Leos und ( viel wichtiger ) vielen, netten Boardies, die sich auch mal persönlich kennen lernen #6

Von diesem Punkt aus, gebe ich gerne an *dorschjaeger75* weiter, der sich dann um die individuellen Essen + Übernachtung Vormerkungen kümmert.

Nochmals danke, für Eure so langfristigen Vorabbuchungen und ich freue mich natürlich auch auf ein bißchen aufgeregtes 'Dum Tüch' Geschnacke hier in den Trööts, um die Wartezeit bis zur Tour zu überbrücken. 

Bis dahin und während dessen.... Petri !!!!
CU all 30.04. #6
HeinBlöd

PS : Jeder, der sich von jetzt an noch nachmelden möchte, wird, in der Reihenfolge der Eingänge, auf die Stand-By Liste gesetzt. Nachnominiert wird nur, wenn jemand der fest Gebuchten ausfällt.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin . Setzt mich bitte mal auf A . Habe mit der Firma geschnackt und bekomme den Freitag vor der Tour frei zwecks ausruhen .


----------



## lausi97 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Moin . Setzt mich bitte mal auf A . Habe mit der Firma geschnackt und bekomme den Freitag vor der Tour frei zwecks ausruhen .



Yeah.......Sattel die Hühner.....#6


----------



## Micha383 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallöchen.

Dürfte ich mal fragen was denn so der Spaß kostet, rein mal vom Interesse her?

Kutter: ?
Übernachten (2 Nächte): ?
Fischreiabgabe: 10€

Vll. ergibt sich dann nächstes jahr ne möglichkeit das ich mal mitkomme.
Aber vorsicht, ich habe null Ahnung vom Kutterangeln, sprich nen personal guide wäre toll 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Micha383 schrieb:


> ......
> Aber vorsicht, ich habe null Ahnung vom Kutterangeln.....




Damit erfüllst Du ja schon mal das Anforderungsprofil :m

Spaß beiseite :

Tour in dieser Konstellation : 50,- €
2 x Übernachtung : 60-70 € ( -> @ Daniel ?!? )
Fischereiabgabe : 10,- € ( wenn Du Kein SH'ler bist )

Schöner Tag mit anderen Boardies auf See : unbezahlbar

( plus natürlich Sprit, je nachdem wo Du wohnst bzw. Spritbeteiligung, bei evtl. Fahrgemeinschaften. )


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Habe mit der Firma geschnackt und bekomme den Freitag vor der Tour frei zwecks ausruhen .


 
 Das ja klasse #6, aber vielleicht sollten sie Dir lieber auch noch den Montag danach zum Ausruhen freigeben :q:q:q


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Hallo, ich habe auch noch 2 Fragen zur Tour.

1. Schlafen. Hab Daniel Dienstag Nacht schon mal angeschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wenns übers AB nicht geht würde ich mich selbst drum kümmern.

2. Fahrgemeinschaft. Komme Freitag Morgen aus der Nacht und würde dann nach 3ST. Schlaf aus Hürth losfahren. Kommt evtl. jemand von unterhalb  Köln die A1 hoch der mich mitnehmen könnte oder jemand von oberhalb den ich mitnehmen könnte damit ich bei ü. 500 km Fahrt nicht einschlafe.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



elchsechseinhalb schrieb:


> ......
> 2. Fahrgemeinschaft. Komme Freitag Morgen aus der Nacht und würde dann nach 3ST. Schlaf aus Hürth losfahren. Kommt evtl. jemand von unterhalb Köln die A1 hoch der mich mitnehmen könnte oder jemand von oberhalb den ich mitnehmen könnte damit ich bei ü. 500 km Fahrt nicht einschlafe.
> 
> Gruß
> Peter


 
 Peter, vielleicht die Kollegen, die auch mit 'C' markiert sind, sonst mal anPN'en ?
 ( Falls nicht alle hier immer alles mitlesen )

 Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, meine aber, daß alle nördlich von Dir wohnen.
 2 'C' ler kommen aus Rinteln.

 Wenn Du Kamener Kreuz von der A-1 auf die A-2 wechselst, Richtung A-7 - kommst Du ~ dran vorbei.

 Wäre das Einzige, was mir so spontan einfallen würde.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Aber vorsicht, ich habe null Ahnung vom Kutterangeln,...



Kutterangeln ist nicht schwer, Kutter drillen umso mehr :m :q:q:q


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kutterangeln ist nicht schwer, Kutter drillen umso mehr :m :q:q:q



Kann ich bestätigen.
Hatte im Hafen von Hov DK mal ein 8 mtr. Segelboot im Drill.
War leider nur 2.ter Sieger #t


----------



## Norbi (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen.
> Hatte im Hafen von Hov DK mal ein 8 mtr. Segelboot im Drill.
> War leider nur 2.ter Sieger #t



Dann wird es Zeit das Du mal über Deine Ausrüstung nachdenkst:m


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sofern Olaf das mal vorführen wollte,  würde ich spaßeshalber das ganz grobe Norwegenbesteck (50 lbs)  mitbringen :m


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Kann mich mal jemand über diese Fischereiabgabe aufklären ? Auf Fehmarn bezahle ich die ja ganz normal wenn ich vor Ort bin . Fahre jedes Jahr aber auch mit der Blauort von Laboe und Büsum raus und hab da nie was bezahlt . Hab ich immer schwarz geangelt ? |kopfkrat:m


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

In SH und MV gibt es halt noch eine sep. Fischereiabgabe, wenn Du einen Jahresfischereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes hast.
Frag mich bitte nicht nach dem Sinn..... ( ausser.... aber das schreibe ich hier nicht )
Ist ähnlich wie die Kurtaxe, wenn Du an den Strand willst..... ( ausser, daß diese auch für Eingeborene des eigenen Bundeslandes erhoben wird )

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn.....

Wenn Du aus NDS ? auf'm Kutter ex Büsum oder Laboe bist und im Falle X, also wenn das Boot der XXXXXXX längsseits gehen sollte, keinen Fischereischein SH vorweisen kannst, könntest Du ein Problem bekommen.


----------



## Norbi (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ich müßte die Fischereiabgabe auch nocht an S-H betüddeln|kopfkrat hat ja noch büden Tied.Hab gehört das es auch On-Line geht??????


----------



## HeinBlöd (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich müßte die Fischereiabgabe auch nocht an S-H betüddeln|kopfkrat hat ja noch büden Tied.Hab gehört das es auch On-Line geht??????



Norbi,

im Eröffnungströöt unter Fischereiabgabe SH ( ist 'n Hyperlink ). #6


----------



## Norbi (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Super,Dadadadadanke:g#6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moinsen Männers,
 Nu melde ich mich als Verpflegungs bzw. Übernachtungsorganisatorix auch mal zu Wort.
 Die BKT kommt ja jetzt mit großen Schritten auf uns zu und so langsam erwacht auch Eckernförde, was die Kontaktaufnahme zu Pensionen bzw. Restaurant anbelangt wieder zum Leben...
 Kommen wir als erstes zum Kulinasrischen Teil nach der Tour.
 Laut meinem Mitorganisator Heini Blöd, habe ich 24 Leute (inkl. Übernachter) gezählt die nach der Tour noch Essen wollen.
 Für das leibliche Wohl habe ich jetzt bei der 
 Taverna Kreta
 Am Südstrand 5
 24340 Eckernförde 
 26 Plätze am 30.4. ab 17.30 reserviert.
 Wenn wir unser Essen ala Card bestellen und alle gleichzeitig haben wollen, bittet der Inhaber vorab um eine Auflistung der Gerichte. Da ich weder eine Speisekarte online finden konnte, noch vor der Tour zum Griechen komme, habe ich das jetzt erstmal aussen vor gelassen. Es kann dann zwar passieren, dass wir das Essen etappenweise bekommen, aber ich denke das ist wohl nicht das grösste Problem.
 Solltet Ihr natürlich schon wissen was Ihr Essen wollt, gerne hier oder per PN an mich mitteilen. Ich werde das dann bündeln und wenige Tage vor der Tour an den Griechen übermitteln.

 Kommen wir jetzt zu den Übernachtern:
 Ich habe für den Zeitraum 29.04-01.05.16 folgende Personen auf dem Zettel:
 -eichsechseinhalb
 -drolle68
 -Michael S.
 -JesseJ.
 -schuessel
 und für die Nacht 30.04-01.05
 dorschbremse+junior I und II (3er Zimmer)

 Nach zäher Kontaktaufnahme ist es mir jetzt gelungen alle Übernachter in einer Pension unter zu bringen.
 Und zwar bei :
 Pension Krohn
 Frau Erika Krohn
 Rendsburger Straße 203a
 24340 Eckernförde
 Tel. 04351/41822
 Fax. 04351/43134
www.pension-krohn.de
 Ich habe bei Frau Krohn jetzt alle benötigten Zimmer auf meinen Namen und dem Buchungsstichwort "Anglerboard" bis zum 31.03.2016 fest reserviert.
 Die Übernachtung wird sich auf 22€/Pers./Nacht ohne Frühstück belaufen. Wer Frühstück dazu buchen möchte. erledige das bitte bei der Buchung.
 Da ich selbstverständlich nicht Monetär für alle Zimmer in der Haftung stehen möchte, möge bitte jeder selbst zu Frau Krohn kontakt aufnehmen und die Buchung final auf seinen Namen abschliessen.
 Alle Zimmer die bis zum 31.03.2016 nicht final gebucht sind,tritt am 01.04.2016 der Storno in Kraft und die entsprechende Person muss sich selbst um eine Unterkunft bemühen.
 Die Daten für die Übernachter werde ich den entsprechenden Leuten aber auch nochmal per PN zukommen lassen.
 Sollten weitere Fragen offen sein, gerne hier oder per PN an mich stellen. Ich werde mich um eine zeitnahe Beantwortung bemühen.
 In diesem Sinne erstmal Euer Daniel"dorschjaeger75" 

__________________
 Mit fischigem Gruss

 Daniel 

dorschjaeger75 ist gerade online Beitrag melden


----------



## Brutzlaff (16. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sind die zwei Plätze noch frei? Ich hätte da sonst zwei Interessenten!


----------



## HeinBlöd (16. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Sind die zwei Plätze noch frei? Ich hätte da sonst zwei Interessenten!



 Sind noch frei.
 Ich vermerke sie mal 'mit Bleistift' als Brutzlaff 2+3 in der Liste.
 Schickst mir dann noch deren Namen im Board hier ?

 Rest klären wir dann, wie gehabt, per PN. #6


----------



## Brutzlaff (17. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Sorry, musst leider nochmal das Radiergummi rausholen...

Aber ich frag nochmal weiter rum, vielleicht finde ich ja noch jemanden..


----------



## HeinBlöd (17. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Brutzlaff schrieb:


> Sorry, musst leider nochmal das Radiergummi rausholen...



Kein Problem.
Hab's schnell und unkonventionell korrigiert. 

Nur wie kriege ich jetzt das Tipp-Ex wieder vom Monitor runter |kopfkrat

:m


----------



## quincy73 (23. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Schade, dass ich am WE im Harz bin, sondern wäre ich gerne spontan eingesprungen...vielleicht klappt es nächstes Mal/Jahr...
Wünsche aber allen viel Spaß!


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (27. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Moin . Hat jemand ne Adresse wo das Schiff in etwa zu finden ist ? ( Zwecks Navi ) Habe mal unter Google geguckt und da stand nur Fischereihafen . Ist das ausgeschildert ? #h


----------



## Honeyball (27. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Ja, im Ort schon.
Ist auf der Südseite des Hafens. Wenn du an der Fußgängerbrücke bist, dann  zum Meer hin.
Von der 203/76 kommend Richtung Kurzentrum und dann links parallel zum Wasser, bis zum Hafen.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (27. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Danke schön #h


----------



## HeinBlöd (27. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



Gemüsetaxi schrieb:


> Moin . Hat jemand ne Adresse wo das Schiff in etwa zu finden ist ? ( Zwecks Navi ) Habe mal unter Google geguckt und da stand nur Fischereihafen . Ist das ausgeschildert ? #h



Gib ins Navi :

Jungfernstieg 133
24340 Eckernförde

ein.

Da findste uns. #6


----------



## offense80 (28. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*

Jungfernstieg?? Hmmm, fahren wir also doch nur mit einem Alsterdampfer raus tztztz....


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (28. April 2016)

*AW: Organisationsinfos: Boardie Dorschkutter-Tour Frühjahr 2016*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Gib ins Navi :
> 
> Jungfernstieg 133
> 24340 Eckernförde
> ...



|good:


----------

